# FLAPPER EPISODE: Duck-Eye View



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*
This week, we get a ducks-eye view of the world.
http://mrflapper.com/060817.htm

Quacks,

Tiff*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those pictures are so adorable, and the names are priceless! Loved the dialogue. I hope you post more. Those were my favorite ducks, when I was a little girl especially.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

_*"Let's discuss your fear of bugs. Look at me. I'm serious."*_

Ohhhh, Tiff! Another wonderful Mr. Flapper episode!  

Mary Jane .. all the previous Mr. Flapper episodes are on his website .. there are some truly great ones .. have a look if you haven't seen them yet:
http://www.mrflapper.com .. there's a list of them on the home page.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, FUN!, Another enjoyable funny Mr. Flapper episode!

Hi Flapper! Mr. Squeaks and I send our GREETINGS!!  

Keep on "flappin'"!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That was hilarious.
Thanks for another great episode.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> _*"Let's discuss your fear of bugs. Look at me. I'm serious."*_
> 
> Ohhhh, Tiff! Another wonderful Mr. Flapper episode!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, Terry....now that I've spent two hours catching up on two years of duck (and cat and dog) pics.  Fantastic pictures and story-telling! I'll definitely stay tuned.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Enjoyed another layed back hilarious episode! It was nice to see "mom" in the story and a picture of her too!  

Thanks for another episode Mr. Flapper!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That was a darling chapter of Flapper and Friends. I particularly liked the names of those Ducks.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Mr Flapper sure knows how to have a good time! I would have taken them up on the bug huntin' they're full of protein ya know


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, you and your friends make me happy.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great story from a different perspective! Time spent with the birds is never wasted. So what kind of bugs are their primary prey? If your ducks eat slugs, they must must love living here in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*what kind of bugs?*

What kind of bugs were Flapper & Friends hunting?

Gnats, flies, mosquitoes, earwigs, pill bugs, worms (they LOVE worms), slugs - actually I haven't seen a slug in my yard in at least a year.


----------

